# Out In The Marsh Playing Again



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Took a trip to San Bernard National Wildlife Refuge Friday and wanted to share my pics. 
Equipment---
Nikon D300S, Nikon 300mm F4, TC 1.4, Can of OFF.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You are in the money with the Mallard tac sharp

dick


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Yup! Very nice especially when you can see the detail in the mallard's body feathers!


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Wow. Those are really good pics! Keep em coming.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome job Sandy! I love that crawfish in pic #1.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

And yet another resounding WOW!

Excellent job, Sandy.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pictures, really like the mallards


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the new desktop material


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Again, you made my day Sandy !!!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

WOW !


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

As always, great series Sandy.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots, Sandy. As always. Rich


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Formula4Fish said:


> And yet another resounding WOW!
> 
> Excellent job, Sandy.


x2!


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

dude thats frikin awesome!! Wish i would of had you around yesterday when we saw a bunch of bald eagles in Morgan City, La


----------

